# Post Your Bettas



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

The betta thread on the old forum was really cool, so I thought I'd revive it!
The more pics you have, the better! 

Enigma: Bought as a female, had a great debate whether he was male or female, finally decided he was female, added a couple of other "females", and found some rather large bubble nests the next day. Now confirmed he's male  
This is actually an old pic, but he rarely flares these days, so I don't have a more recent flaring pic!








And a more recent pic. The flash makes him look green, but he still looks blue like in the first pic:









Pixel: Bought as female, but had a pretty good hunch he was male (and he is). He was so tiny when I got him! He's grown quite a lot now.
Baby picture of him:








More recent vid of him flaring:


Mango: One of the "females" I bought to put with Enigma, but also a male. He recently injured himself on something (my best guess is the lid of the tank), so now he's got a wonky jaw and stubby ventral fin, but it doesn't seem to affect him.

















Rosemary: The other female I got. She's actually female  She's got a "lucky fin", like Nemo ^_^ Her left pectoral fin is about half the normal size. It doesn't slow her down a bit, and I didn't even notice it until I'd had her for a couple of weeks!








Shows her lovely colours:









And my most recent addition, Marmaduke. My very first veiltail betta. He's a big boy, so I suspect that he's already a couple years old, but I just fell in love with his colours. He's sort of a "dirty" orange dalmatian.








Shows his spots:


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I got pics of all 8 of mine that I will post soon.

I call this HMPK my little pitbull- He's small/stocky and mean as hell. The only time he ever stops flaring is when he's getting fed.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a link to my Betta thread for pictures of my fish...
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40

but I'll post some different ones here so it doesn't get too repetitive...

Riel - If only his dorsal was turned around in this shot!


















Sidney when I first got him with finrot. He is much better now. He was a bit stressed in this shot.









Ponyo in his waiting area as I change his water.


----------



## dreamseller. (Apr 21, 2010)

well mine pics are not nearly as nice but here they are
the yellow boy is Gaara , the blackish one is Chain Chomp those are the two I own now 
and the white one is one of my favorite boys i have ever had that past away around Christmas... Dry Bones


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

all very nice bettas. Kaisa is little pitbull new? where did you get him from?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i will get my gf to post our new betta that we just picked up!...hes a beaut!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We got one from IPU last night & he is settling into his new 7 gallon tank (thanks Pam!!)

Here's a pic of what he looks like (not actually him):


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh that one is fantastic. Ill have to take some upto date pitures of mine, tho they dont look nearly that nice,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> We got one from IPU last night & he is settling into his new 7 gallon tank (thanks Pam!!)


 So that's where that one went... almost got him yesterday , but didn't. Went back to get him today to replace the one I lost last night and he was gone. He is very beautiful , he was a super delta if I'm not mistaken, glad to see you guys got him. I lucked out and found this one today  Have to take better pix tonight


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Photos! BETTA MANIA is ending next weekend but not before one more shipment. STAY TUNED!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1!! Yours looks purple!! Very nice


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

lol Here are my guys again, sorry for the awful pictures XD
























and the newest guy from Island Pets..


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

dreamseller. said:


> well mine pics are not nearly as nice but here they are
> the yellow boy is Gaara , the blackish one is Chain Chomp those are the two I own now
> and the white one is one of my favorite boys i have ever had that past away around Christmas... Dry Bones


Nice! Sorry to hear about Dry Bones  My first betta, Morbo, died around Christmas too.











Rastapus said:


> Nice Photos! BETTA MANIA is ending next weekend but not before one more shipment. STAY TUNED!


Ack! Stop making me jealous! Looks like I'm going to get down to the coast in June though. I am SO stopping at IPU!

Some really cool bettas posted!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Napoleon, in Eclipse 3. Seems happy so far.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu_H said:


> all very nice bettas. Kaisa is little pitbull new? where did you get him from?


He's from IPU. I got him when they brought the first shipment in for betta mania. He's a nice petstore find.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the name Dry Bones.


----------



## dreamseller. (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you BullDog  im sorry you lost your Morbo too 

hahah thanks Atom!
Dry Bones was my boyfriends idea he loves his Mario


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is Henrik  lol I will post more photos of him on another thread as well


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Diztrbd1!! Yours looks purple!! Very nice


 thanks, he definitely has some purple in him. If I get him in the right light he is loaded with colors. He's so active I can barely get a good pic of him, might do a video and post it later. Henrik is gorgeous too, glad I didn't get him & you guys did.

There are some absolutely beautiful Betta's on this post, thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Henrik would have been happy with you or us! hehe  

+1 thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Henrik is beautiful. Does he have a brother named Daniel? 

Is he from IPU too?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha thank you, no not yet.. but I think he may sometime in the near future... lol


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is my Betta male macstrostoma.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG! Craig - he's beautiful! Do you have a pair? Where'd you get him?


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey thanks Bulldog - I have a trio...one male and two females. The male is holding eggs right now! I got them from a private breeder in Portland.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! Best of luck with them!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

craig's tanks said:


> Hey thanks Bulldog - I have a trio...one male and two females. The male is holding eggs right now! I got them from a private breeder in Portland.


I have always been concerned about ordering these, beautiful fish but not cheap!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

my betta eating breakfast ... i got him from mykiss and he had ragged fins from another "evil" betta  his fins have grown back nicely as i had read it could take up to a year and it has only been several months


----------

